# Research: DVD Owners Also Rent Lots of Movies



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

When it comes to DVD ownership and DVD/video rentals, those with a lot of DVDs at home are most likely to rent more videos and DVDs of the latest blockbuster films, said a research firm in its latest study.

The report comes from Lyra Research, titled "Flicks for Hire: A Video-Rental Survey." For those who own more than 51 DVDs, they are more likely to rent about 10 DVDs and close to two video tapes each month, Lyra said. That compares to those who don't own any DVDs, who on average rent four videos or two DVDs a month on average, states the firm's research.

Lyra said the research's findings appear inconsistent with the rental industry's notion that consumers are renting fewer videos as they shift toward buying more DVDs. Said Steve Hoffenberg, principal analyst for the DTV View report series and Lyra Research's director of electronic media research, "The more people like to watch videos, the more likely they are to both own and rent them."

He added, "But such theories don't jibe with a commonly espoused assumption in the video-rental industry that the dramatic growth in consumer purchases of prerecorded DVDs is the chief cause of this year's slump in video rentals."

The report, the latest in the DTV View series from Lyra Research, is based on a survey of video renters conducted in June and July. For more on the company, visit: http://www.lyra.com.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*DVD Owners Also Rent Lots of Movies*

When I read that at Skyreport this morning, I almost laughed out loud. Who woulda thunk?

Bubba: _"Hey Earl, now that we got this here DVD thingy, what do we do with it."_
Earl: _"I dunno, Bubba. shove one of them there frozen waffles in it and see if'n it cooks."_

Some things just go without saying...

Car & Road Report: SUV owners also buy lots of gas.
Hollyweird Report: Film critics also watch lots of movies.
Around the Track: Race drivers go faster on weekends.
Beauty & Glamour: Attractive women attract more men.
PC Magazine: People who read PC Mag tend to own PCs.
Internet Life: Web surfers spend more time on Internet.

:shrug:


----------

